

If you were to write a book on Bitcoin, what content would you put there? - simonebrunozzi


======
asperous
Stories.

I'd want to write a book for the general public, and people love stories more
than anything else.

Biography of a Bitcoin millionaire. How he discovered it, what made him
believe, how he felt, his poor childhood growing up. Class-hopping. It'd have
to be spiced up and a bit dramatized.

Bitcoin Hacker. Bitcoin is a hacker's dream, irreversible bits on weak
connected systems. I think I'd forget the straight facts here and just write
some fiction based on true events. Write about the geeky childhood, the dark
nights, the discovery, the rush... the struggle, the late nights pumping
techno. The final victory. The fear. The mix of guilt and excitement. The
secret and pride of wealth... that could never be openly shared.

Bonus points if you can take these two and juxapose them. The honest
Millionaire who looses everything verses the looser who smarts himself a
fortune.

Take a story like that and give it to someone 10 years back and it'd be
straight science fiction. But these are the realities of what's actually
happening today.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I agree. Great ideas. Do you mind if I get in touch with you to ask more?

~~~
asperous
Sure, go ahead. My email is in my profile.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Ha. In your "about" I don't see it. Can you help?

~~~
asperous
Oh weird, it's there now.

------
mattm
First it depends on who your audience is. A book for people wanting to buy
Bitcoin for the first time will be much different than a book for developers
who want to build applications that utilize the blockchain.

------
ommunist
Tell people that it is not in any way currency. Tell them what it really is.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
And, what it really is? :)

------
spenvo
It's funny how I misinterpreted this title. I read it as: "If you were to
write a book [and publish it on the blockchain of] Bitcoin, what content would
you put there?"

------
known
Cash = unlimited demand and unlimited supply

Bitcoin = unlimited demand and limited supply (maximum 21 million)

~~~
mcintyre1994
We should probably note, like mathematicians do, that much like infinity,
'unlimited' isn't always the same as another 'unlimited' :) - in this case for
example, Chinese banks can use cash but not bitcoins.

